# ICS Tracker Mortgage



## looking (26 Jan 2012)

A similar question to the one posed below in relation to AIB. We have an ICS tracker mortgage, drawn down in 2006. I can't see any mention of loosing this rate if we were to rent out? Anyone any experience?
Thanks


----------



## Rent1 (2 Mar 2012)

Hi ‘looking’, have you any luck with finding an answer to this? There seems to be a lot of incomplete information out there! I also have an ICS tracker mortgage from 2005 and want to rent out the house...


----------



## Rent1 (2 Mar 2012)

Just an update, I have just received confirmation from ICS that although the property is now classified as an investment property, that the original mortgage contract is still valid and that my (beloved) tracker rate will continue to apply to my mortgage (phew!). Hope that helps!


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Mar 2012)

Rent1 said:


> Just an update, I have just received confirmation from ICS that although the property is now classified as an investment property, that the original mortgage contract is still valid and that my (beloved) tracker rate will continue to apply to my mortgage (phew!). Hope that helps!



I stand to be corrected, but I think thats the first mortgage provider that has been reported on AAM as providing full confirmation that they will not pull the tracker from under them in this scenario (i.e. where a PPR is rented out)??


----------

